# Funny story from the firehouse today.



## Epi-do (Dec 26, 2007)

I think my Captain has been "traumatized"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  by the "female factor" for the first time since I have been on shift.  (It's been almost a year and a half, so I think he has done pretty well.)

I get along great with my officer, and he has been my biggest/best advocate since I came on the job.  I have been able to go to him about anything that has come up and not felt uncomfortable about it.  He has also been very up front with me about how working so closely with a female has been different and challenging for him.  He is retired military, and his entire civilian career has been as a firefighter, so he hasn't had to supervise/work very closely with alot of females.

Anyway...I typically wear "civilian" clothes to and from work, changing into my uniform once I get to the firehouse, and then back out of it before going home.  We run the risk of getting exposed to alot of nasty crap and I would just rather not chance taking any of it home.  Because of this, every 4th or 5th shift, I have to do a load of laundry at the firehouse.  Today was laundry day for me.

I put my stuff in the washer, but first I had to put a load of towells in the dryer.  I kept checking on them so that I could get my stuff in and out of the dryer so other people could use it if needed, or we could do more house laundry.  Not to long after I had checked on the dryer to see if the towells were done, we caught a run and ended up transporting to the hospital.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the meantime, the Captain needed to put some stuff in the washer.  
The dryer was finally done, so he put away the towells and found my stuff in the washer.  He just assumed the laundry was one of the guys' stuff, so he put it in the dryer.

We get back from the hospital and I go into the laundry room to check on things and since the dryer is running I just assumed that the towells had to be run through a second time and plan on taking care of things when it is finished.

I cook supper, call everyone to the table, and for a few minutes it is just the Captain and I in the kitchen at the table.  He then tells me that he feels very uncomfortable at the moment and that he is just going to "put it out there" and tell me something.

All I can think is that I do bathe and brush my teeth before work each morning, so I don't think he is going to give me a lecture about hygeine, but that is how the beginning of the conversation came across so I am really confused.  He then proceeds to tell me about putting the laundry in the dryer, assuming that it belonged to one of the guys, and coming across some items that made it clear that it was my laundry instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  While struggling to not laugh, I told him if he would have waited until we got back I would have taken care of it and not to worry - I would get everything out of the dryer when it was finished.  I guess the bras and panties just caught him offguard.

Sorry, I just thought it was really funny and wanted to share it with someone.


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> I think my Captain has been "traumatized"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would of loved to see his face!!!


----------

